# Tissot Seastar Automatic A582



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had this watch for a few years, having bought it second hand. I recently started wondering when it may have been made and can't decide on 1970's or 1980's. It has a 28800bph movement and a flat mineral crystal and looks unlike other earlier Seastars I've seen.

Any ideas on the possible decade and any othe rinfo on this watch will be greatly appreciated. Here ( hopefully) is a pic.

Thanks in anticipation.

Lawrence


----------

